# Sensorfrage: Füllstandsmessung im geschlossenen Metallfass



## Anonymous (9 Dezember 2005)

liebe Kollegen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ein Kunde will den Füllstand (grobes Baumeterial)
in einem Fass messen, welches jedoch geschlossen ist.

D.h. von außen muss der Füllstand durch das Metallfass erkannt werden.

Folgende Dinge halte ich für möglich:

Gewichtsmessung,
ist aber eher nicht möglich, da die Dichte des Fassinhalts variert.

Radarmessung,

Durchstrahlungsmessung (mit Isotop- oder Gammastrahlern),

Ultraschallmessung.

Fällt euch noch was zu diesem Thema ein ?
Hat jemand evt. schon Erfahrungen mit einem der Systeme gesammelt?


MfG JM.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Dezember 2005)

Also eigentlich kenn ich mich bei diesem Theme "noch" nicht so recht aus, aber was spricht denn gegen einen kapazitiven Sensor? So messen wir z.B. bei Bauern den Füllstand von Futtersäulen und kleineren Silos 

Wie grob ist denn der Schutt und wie groß ist das Fass?


----------



## Hitschkock (18 Dezember 2005)

Hi
sag mal was es für ein Medium ist das gemessen werden soll.

Bei Flüssigkeiten würde ein Analogdrucksensor im unterenbereich gehen.


----------



## Barnee (19 Dezember 2005)

@Hitschkock
Analogdrucksensor kann er auch nicht verwenden, da lt. seinen Aussagen die Dichte variiert.

Gruß Barnee


----------



## HeizDuese (19 Dezember 2005)

Bei sehr groben Material kann man eine Füllstandsmessung mit Kontakt (Drehflügel, Schwinggabel, etc.) unter Umständen nicht empfehlen. Fraglich ist, ob tatsächlich eine Radar- oder Ultaschallmessung hier zu gewünschten Ergebnis führt. Dazu sind aber sicherlich noch einige zusätzliche Angaben erforderlich.

Frag doch mal einen "Experten", z.B.: Fa. Siemens, E+H, Vega, etc. und lass Dir dort mal was anbieten.


----------

